# OK..we got a couple of WINNAHS !!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..time's up on the Presentation boxes..

Put all intersted party's names on individual post-its..wadded them up and threw them on the floor..The dawg grabbed a couple of them so they are the winners...

TA DA!!!..Winners are FlatFish and Bill....you guys lemme know when/if you wanna pick up the boxes and we'll work it out..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice catch guys!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations guys!

Jim is a gem!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Whoohoo I won something LOL

Thanks Jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I know two people that owe a little dog some treats! Congrats to the winners!
Does that dawg pick lotto numbers by any chance? gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> I know two people that owe a little dog some treats! Congrats to the winners!
> *Does that dawg pick lotto numbers by any chance?* gb


Hell...if she could, would I be selling pencils to put bread on the table.?:tongue:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool! Been a loooong time since I've won anything. Thanks for doing this.

I'll let ya know when I can drop by. Hopefully this weekend. And I'll bring the antler.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very fine,Guys..I am at your 'disposal' almost any time...

Thought you might enjoy a pix of the 'ticket puller'..LOL.. For Christmas my son and DIL brought her a "Hot Dog" outfit...and a 'Little Skunk" outfit. I told them she'd prolly try and bite them if they put it on her..but I was wrong.. She loves DIL and will go along with anything for her...

Very funny few minutes...Humiliating for Hiedi , I'm sure...but funny..

She just stood stock still in the middle of the big room for about 10 minutes with the 20 or so people around her laughing and a half dozen cameras flashing... Mebbe she enjoyed the attention..but I doubt it.:rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"She just stood stock still in the middle of the big room for about 10 minutes with the 20 or so people around her laughing and a half dozen cameras flashing... Mebbe she enjoyed the attention..*but I doubt it*."_

Be careful...paybacks are hell!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Jim, Thanks again! It was very kind of you to give that nice display box away. And, it was a pleasure to finally meet you as well.


----------

